# Maxim Champ or poly Sharp Shooter?



## Isnak (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi guys, I have a bit of a problem deciding between these two plastic slingshots. I bought an old white plastic maxim and found it a little rough but it looks like flippinout has improved his plastics a lot. I really like the maxim shape and I've read lots of good things, but the sharpshooter looks very nice! Which would you guys recommend?

Cheers!


----------



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

I highly suggest the black dragon longbow made by wingshooter.

The best poly slingshot available.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

well theres two ways of looking at it- one is that your familiar with the maxim

shape and feel, its to your liking. you can probally fix the roughness up ? and

two- by getting the sharpshooter, youll be trying out a new slingshot. either way

seems affordable to me, dont know bout your s&h rates. or maybe you can

wait for a discount and just get both. :king:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't go wrong with any of the three (added the dragon)

The sharpshooter has a special place in my heart. Great little shooter that fits a variety of hand sizes


----------



## Isnak (Jun 3, 2012)

I've put enough idiot marks into that maxim that I'm not really concerned with how pretty it is, anymore! I have a flipkung, and that's a great slingshot, especially since I re-wrapped it to have a pinkyhole, for some reason the bottom of the handle isn't that comfy for me.

I have average size hands and I like holding a small slingshot in a sort of loose/open way and let it just anchor into either my palm just below my fingers, or wide slingshots that I can anchor against my hooked finger and thumb. The maxim champ looks pretty ideal! How big does the longbow feel?

I've just bought smallish dankungs since I got my maxim.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

The Longbow fills your hand pretty good. But its hard to explain because of the ergonomic shape. Your fingers just sorta fit in where there supposed to.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

im only able to comment on the maxim, it feels great in my hand and is a treat to shoot.


----------

